# Jazz,Poppy n Charli



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

Here are my poochies 








Poppy American Cockapoo 3 1/2 yrs old








Jazz Am Cocker 2 yrs old








Charli 10 mnths old


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

These are some of Poppy's babies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi cute poochies,im not a big fan of x breeds with silly names though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Lovely doggies!


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hi cute poochies,im not a big fan of x breeds with silly names though.


 Each to their own no offence taken!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww little cuties,,,,, lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hi cute poochies,im not a big fan of x breeds with silly names though.


very nice pics.....my Oh dont beleive me I say theres a dog actually called this or labradoodles he thinks I'm makin it up lol.....but they are quite cute


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

there very cute how old are the pups


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2008)

lovely looing dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute dogs and pups


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

leanne said:


> there very cute how old are the pups


 Some are over a year old now the others just a few months.. All in their new homes now Expecting a new litter in just over a week from Jazz


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics lovely looking dogs


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

lovely looking dogs good luck with the new litter


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hiya lynn fab pics! poor jazz bet shes ready to pop now!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

good luck with the next litter


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

gorg pups,,,the chocolate one is a beauty


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you all for nice comments Jazz is heaving not long now can't wait to see what she has Jane!
If we have fireworks like we had here last night again think she will 
have em they were so loud the house shook!!!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

fireworks???? poor jazz if shes anything like mine she hates em


----------

